# Duramycin 72-200?



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

Is this the same thing as LA-200. or similar? Can I use it one goats? I don't see a picture of a sheep or a goat on it, so that makes me nervous. It is a 200mg tincture of Oxyetracycline. The mfr is Durvet.

I am asking because my goat is giving me grief again and I really don't know what's bugging him. I was thinking pneumonia, so I want to be prepared, in case he needs treatment. (all I have is Biosol/neomycin sulfate and duramycin 72-200) He trembles a little bit when he is laying down, I can see the trembles, but can't feel them. The base of his horns felt kinda warm last night, and it was cold outside, but I haven't taken his temp....have no idea how or even if I have a thermometer. (can an ear one work? lol) :haha: 

His appetite was decreased yesterday, but right now, he doesn't seem interested in food. He was waiving his head around wierd day before yesterday, and I thought it might be the beginnings of polio...gave him some b1 and probios, but that stopped since then.

He is kinda sickly in general, almost died of coccidosis in Oct. but he's doing well now. He needed a home and I had room. Kinda wish I hadn't taken him but I have a big heart.

I just wanted to know if anyone had used this in goats before in case I need to use it for foot rot or pneumonia.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Yes any 200 mg tetracycline is the same as LA200. We actually prefer the generics because they have a much less sting carrier to them. You can give a loading dose IM to get it quickly into his system, but then move to SubQ. 3cc per 100 pounds and continue until he is better, usually at least 5 to 7 days.

You need to get a thermometer, not a lot of reason to give antibiotics if they aren't running one. Killing off the good bacteria in his tummy when it's not needed isn't helping him. The first thing to do is always probiotics, in a buck the second is to make sure he is peeing, then temp. Vicki


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

I should add that I did get him to eat a cracker and one grape, but his appetite is down right now. I am not going to treat him with anything until I see good reason. I really believe that he might just be stressed because of the really cold, snowy, windy weather we had lately. I am just going to stick to B1 and probios and watch him for now.

Any advice on how to get that thermometer up his rear end? :haha: He's a buck, and normally won't sit still for me. He's lounging in the sun right now, so it's probably the best time to do it. Do I just get a rectal thermometer and can I use KY? I have 2 small tubes left from the birth of our doeling 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

I put a nylon web collar on my boys, clip them to the cattle panel fence with their head up as high as I can get it. Honestly I haven't had to take a temp in a buck in years, but if I do have to check them over and they give me any problems I take a rope and tie them at the flank to the cattle panel also. Most of my guys are very easy going, once clipped to the fence they know mom is going to trim their feet or do some other such idignity like shaving them for appraisal, so they stand still. If you weigh more than a buck, that with him clipped your hip into his flank secures him fairly well, then bend over and hold the thermometer in place for 2 mintues, and there you have it. Be firm it has to be done.

In Nubians you can tell fairly eaisly that they have a temp, which also causes dehydration. Thier ears a warmer than their pen mates, their head is down, they look like they have lost a great deal of weight quickly (the dehydration). Vicki


----------

